# Need a new dishwasher



## Robyn (May 5, 2005)

My Whirlpool dishwasher is starting to be more trouble that it's worth and I need to replace it. I've had it repaired several times. Guess it's time to let it go 
Any suggestions on what to get? I don't need a large capacity, but I DO want one that's quiet-this old one is so loud I can't hear myself think when it's running!


----------



## Rike (May 8, 2005)

Bosch believe it or not has a great dishwasher and Kitchenaid makes some very good dishwashers that are really quiet. Bosch isn't exactly cheap, but they are supposed to be extremely quiet, effiicient and very good at cleaning. Kitchenaid is more economically priced and yet rates as very quiet too.


----------



## spirits (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi.  We are redoing our kitchen and I have spent countless hours researching appliances. My friend bought a Bosch but her Denby dishes do not fit as well as her old one. If you have large sized dishes take some with you to see if they fit. My husband is a tradesman and took one look at a Miele and was impressed with the quality. (there goes all my hours of searching)  He only went with me twice and was really impressed with Meile construction.  And so that is what we bought.  Be forewarned that in Canada they have only 1 repairperson in our area to avoid fraud in repairs. (Some service people were using defective repair parts in other brands and Miele wanted to control the process.) Some of our friends did not want to be hostage to only having 1 source for repairs. Not so much a problem with a dishwasher but definitely a concern with a cooktop or fridge. Many manufacturers are putting a 7 year limit on their parts.  There is a serious problem with planned obsolesence in the American appliance sector.  IMHO that is why we bought European


----------



## travelover (Oct 8, 2007)

You might also check Consumer Reports . They rate dishwashers regularly. Your local library has back copies. There is a 1 year  index in the back of every issue.


----------



## Genelle (Oct 11, 2007)

I just bought a new machine last January.  The old one was so loud, we could hardly think.  This KitchenAid is so quiet and does a great job on all of the dishes.  It is a fully integrated 'S' series and I would recommend it to anyone who wants a quiet machine.  We are very happy with it.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello Robyn:
I understand that all the on-shore dishwashers are made by 3 companies. There are good dishwashers that will do a good job for very little money, trouble is, they are noisy and don't have as many bells and whistles.
Only you can decide what you want it to do; wash the dishes, have 8 or 10 cycles, be extremely quiet, be covered with 24k gold. Once you decide what you really want, just remember, the more bells and whistles the more cost. They appear to range from $250 up to $600.
Glenn


----------



## booft (Dec 17, 2007)

How much do the Miele's go for? I need to replace mine, but that is after I gut most of the kitchen redoing some walling and a huge countertop.


----------

